
How Italy Turned Around Its Coronavirus Calamity - lormayna
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/31/world/europe/italy-coronavirus-reopening.html
======
seibelj
... they waited until an outbreak hit the entire country and then herd
immunity kicked in?

~~~
lormayna
Not really. Most of the cases are concentrated in the northern regions
(Lombardia, Veneto, Emilia Romagna, Piemonte, Liguria). The rest of Italy was
quite safe, specially in the south and the number of cases was very low. The
entire country lockdown was implemented just to protect the soutern regions
(that has worst healtcare systems).

------
aphroz
Invicta

------
bzb3
Looks like the NYT can't stop themselves from using every article as a hit
piece on the politicians they don't like.

